# Leiser CPU Kühler für AM4



## TuzOW (9. Dezember 2018)

*Leiser CPU Kühler für AM4*

Hallo, ich will einen Ryzen 5 2600 in einem Pure Base 600 verbauen.
In der Front 2x120mm 
und im Heck 1x120mm

Anforderungen:

-Unter 60€
-AM4
-Leise
-Aussehen ist eigentlich egal.

LG


----------



## BlueKingMuch (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für AM4*

Welchen Arbeitsspeicher hast denn verbaut?

bis 60€ gibt's halt viel, da könnte man durchaus einen LeGrand Macho verbauen der an der Preisgrenze kratzt (ohne Versand), nur muss man sich halt die Kompatibilität ansehen mit dem Arbeitsspeicher, denn bei größeren Kühlern kanns da schon mal zu Kollisionen (und daher Nichtverbaubarkeit) kommen.

Wennst auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, die folgenden sollten eigentlich immer passen:

Scythe Mugen 5 
Noctua NH-U12SE-AM4
Thermalright Macho 120 (in der SBM Version, da startet der Lüfter schon ab 300U/min)


----------



## Abductee (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für AM4*

Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition ab €' '46,29 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Hab ich schon mehrmals verbaut, gute Temperaturen und sehr leise.


----------



## xxRazer211 (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für AM4*

Ich hab mal was Neues ausprobiert da mir die ganzen Tower kühler nicht gefallen und ich mal was anderes wollte. 

Hab mir einen bequiet shadow Rock tf2 geholt. Bin extrem zufrieden. 
Der ist Sau leise (nicht mal unter vollast laut, nur minimalst zu hören, wenn man noch andere Lüfter im System hat werden diese definitiv lauter sein !) 
Und kühl ist er auch noch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für AM4*

Vieleicht mal den Alpenföhn Olymp anschauen.
Ist etwas voluminös, deswegen schauen ob der Rechner da noch zu geht.


----------



## TuzOW (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für AM4*

G.Skill Ripjaws V


----------



## TuzOW (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für AM4*

Danke


----------

